# OS Cerwin Vega Stroker



## alius123 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey, most are probably thinking why I made a thread in sq for a stroker, but I read on another forum that the cerwin vega strokers were actually made for SQ, but because they have the ability for SPL that is what customers ended up using it for. Anyone have more information on this? I always just considered the stroker to have no sq, but spl. New to me!


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I have the pair that was in Harry Kimura's Legend all of those years.

*hoping people remember Harry's Legend  /old age *


But yes, they are tonally beautiful subs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

was SQ even a widely used term when they were made? IMO I wouldnt say they are great sounding drivers, but its been years since I used one, but I would choose many other subs over those anyday of the week. They were unique.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Most people used them wrong. If you put them in an enclosure ported, tuned to 35hz---you get what you get.


You free air them---WOW.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

by "wrong" I mean, they were using them for output, not for SQ.


----------



## alius123 (Jun 22, 2006)

interesting, Andy Jones, so when you say ported you get what you get, are you saying not to do that? It would be pretty hard to install a sub free air properly in a car.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The CV strokers were in a van driven by Jon Yi back in the day , it was shipped to europe because it was loud and sounded great!

There were 24 amps connected to 12 subs [ DVC ], the amps had their gains removed !


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

alius123 said:


> interesting, Andy Jones, so when you say ported you get what you get, are you saying not to do that? It would be pretty hard to install a sub free air properly in a car.


And with this comment, subscribed! This will be met with resistance.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> I have the pair that was in Harry Kimura's Legend all of those years.
> 
> *hoping people remember Harry's Legend  /old age *
> 
> ...


Harry's Legend was bad ass. I really liked when he had his spare wheel whittled down and then stood it up in the back of the trunk. It was a great looking install and all that old school Alpine amp goodness...mmmmmmm...


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I'm not saying all ported boxes are bad. You tune them high though, don't expect them to be SQ boxes.

I mean go to a DB Drag contest, find the loudest street B competitor there with a CRX. If he loses his mind and lets you put in SQ music with the doors closed to critically listen--guess what it is going to sound like?


You build a properly built SQ ported enclosure--that is going to sound much different. 

Most strokers were placed in enclosures meant to get LOUD. How they sounded was a distant second.


I have no clue what you mean by it is impossible to properly install a free-air enclosure in a car. Unless you are trying to pick at specifics of that word and want it to be called a "trunk baffle" or whatever--and honestly if that's your point I'd rather discuss the growth rate of grass than nit pick over something as stupid as that.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> ... and honestly if that's your point I'd rather discuss the growth rate of grass than nit pick over something as stupid as that.


Kentucky Blue Grass has a nice look and grows well in Kentucky


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I had a customer with 2 OG Strokers powered by 4, yes 4, Rubicon 1000s (the original Rubis mind you) in the bed of a Toyota p/u level with the back window and a wall behind them to force all the sound forward. It's the only vehicle I've EVER had to step out of. Even Alma's Bronco, either version, didn't do that. It was STUPID loud. 

Then there were cars that ran them for SQ that sounded amazing. I don't think I've ever heard a sub that will do SQ or SPL like an OG Stroker. 

If I could find a new one, and could get it over here without selling my kids I'd run one in a heartbeat.


----------



## alius123 (Jun 22, 2006)

I said it would be PRETTY HARD, and I say that because I thought you were talking about making it infinite baffle to the outside of the car. Which, some have actually done.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Always DREAMED of rocking some OG Strokers, the look is what got me hooked-real BA stuff Anyone know where/how to get ahold of those OG's?
How do the new line of strokers compare to the OG's??
They retail at like 1800$ for the 15 if I remember correctly...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The new ones are junk.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Junk?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, junk might be a bit stong. It does seem to be howeve, everything the OG was not. It's figgin HUUUUUUUUGE. It lost the adjustable second spider. It lost the pleated surround. It's WAY less efficient. They want you to run a 30Hz SSF on it. 30Hz?? It is field seviceable but since the onlythin reuseable is the magnet I don't know if there's much of a cost savings there.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BNIB CERWIN VEGA STROKER 12" SUB NEW ORIGINAL SUBWOOFER D 2 - eBay (item 130366754572 end time Mar-14-10 18:59:08 PDT)


----------



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a pair of NIB stroker 15s I toted them around for about 15 years finally decided they wernt going to get used, I listed them on craigslist for 1500.00 for the pair they sold in 30 minutes guy drove 3 hours to get them,


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

For $1500, I'd sell mine and drive them 3 hours to someone--I'd bring the buyer a pizza for dinner also.


----------



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

It was a feeler add I had a phone call like 30 minutes after the add posted he asked for my address and if he could come get them, showed up with cash 


Roll Tide


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> For $1500, I'd sell mine and drive them 3 hours to someone--I'd bring the buyer a pizza for dinner also.


No ****. :laugh:


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I do love me some pizza!
Woofers.etc is selling that eBay listing...aren't they a bit dodgey??
But damn 500$ and a dream come true...hmm? 
Anythoughts?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> I'm not saying all ported boxes are bad. You tune them high though, don't expect them to be SQ boxes. in a vehicle IMHO.


Fixored


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

^I don't do home audio, or pro audio, so any comments I make are based on car audio.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Just want to shed a little light on the newer strokers (they have been out for a long time now) The stroker pro is in my opinion leaps above the og in sq! Yes, I said the new is leaps and bounds over the old. I cannot recommend that sub enough! They are pricey as hell but they are absolutely amazing. I had the 12" version for a little while and when I bought a new truck and could not fit it, I sold it. I wish I had kept it because I would figure out a way to put back in. I have no experience with the cheaper stroker series (not sure why there are two?) the pro's have a clear dustcap. I would not say they are a fair comparison to the old ones for about a thousand reasons..... You can hold one of each or just look at them and see they are no where near similar. If I were buying a CV stroker of any era, I would get the pro any day of the week! But you better have space and power! I did love the OG's for sure though! 

Also Woofers etc.... sucks.. However if its an auction on ebay then they will have it in stock and you will get it. It becomes a warranty issue at that point, but if your shopping on ebay thats an issue regardless.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Explains why Harry bought those 3 Stroker 18s from me a few years back...


----------



## alius123 (Jun 22, 2006)

Here is another deal for the 15 stroker on ebay....I am close to buying it, but I have a second DIYMA comming to me soon next week. Haven't decided whether to go with the two DIYMAs or the 15 Stroker :tongue3:
cerwin vega stroker 15 - eBay (item 320490005951 end time Feb-21-10 02:39:27 PST)


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm thinking go stroker......But you could always sell the stroker and get a pizza too! Those are great problems to have either way!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would probably stay away from the 12" Stroker. The OS Strokers all used the same motor and suspension parts. With the 12, the Fs will be pretty high as will the Qts. The 15 is better, and the 18 is probably the best balanced of the 3 in terms of parameters...and is the one John Fairchild loved the most.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a stroker 18" that binb that could be for sale. It's nice but a little too big for my 95 jswaped civic.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I used to have a pair of really old school 18" Strokers, but I ended up selling them before I got a chance to use them. I decided I had to choose between making an enclosure less than optimum size, or take up my entire trunk, and chose to go a different route instead.

I sold them on eBay and almost got ripped off, the buyer made all kinds of claims against me hoping to get them for free but eBay and PayPal decided in my favor. They locked up my funds for over a month though.


----------



## Alexandar (Feb 20, 2010)

First of all Hello guys ive just registered on this forum..........

Ive had listened to those badass 18inch in a volkswagen Golf 4 before 2 almost 3 years and ive just remained breathless. They where 2x18" the box was wall behind the front seats 350 400 liters maybe more and they where driven by 3000 rms total and the pressure was 167,8 something i cant remember the decimals:laugh: 

They are my top 3 list of speakers all time

Its i pity that today they are not manufactured anymore, and i mean for the 18"

Bye Alex


----------



## Alexandar (Feb 20, 2010)

Here os the picture of the car but sorry i have only this one from front of the car


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

I hope to get my Pro installed this spring.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

starboy869 said:


> I have a stroker 18" that binb that could be for sale. It's nice but a little too big for my 95 jswaped civic.


You're kidding, right? Any idea how much priority mail to 09012 would be? Damn, now I have to go measure my trunk.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> Just want to shed a little light on the newer strokers (they have been out for a long time now) The stroker pro is in my opinion leaps above the og in sq! Yes, I said the new is leaps and bounds over the old. I cannot recommend that sub enough! They are pricey as hell but they are absolutely amazing. I had the 12" version for a little while and when I bought a new truck and could not fit it, I sold it. I wish I had kept it because I would figure out a way to put back in. I have no experience with the cheaper stroker series (not sure why there are two?) the pro's have a clear dustcap. I would not say they are a fair comparison to the old ones for about a thousand reasons..... You can hold one of each or just look at them and see they are no where near similar. If I were buying a CV stroker of any era, I would get the pro any day of the week! But you better have space and power! I did love the OG's for sure though!
> 
> Also Woofers etc.... sucks.. However if its an auction on ebay then they will have it in stock and you will get it. It becomes a warranty issue at that point, but if your shopping on ebay thats an issue regardless.


There is only one Stroker line now.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

DAMN!!
Is that a 12?
Jealous!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thats a shame they only have one stroker now, and it does not appear to be the pro.
When did they do away with the pro? I would like to hear the "plain" stroker that came out the same time as the pro. 

ACRucrazy.....I was just kidding, those subs are horrible. Dont waste your time even bothering with the install. I tell you what........I will give you a few hundred for it and that way you wont have to worry about it anymore


----------



## alius123 (Jun 22, 2006)

I couldn't imagine trying to fit a 18 in my small hatch, but then again, there is always the back seats for storage space lol.


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

HertzGuy said:


> Woofers.etc is selling that eBay listing...aren't they a bit dodgey??



NO!!! They are an awesome company! I bought some discounted new CDT EuroSport drivers from them recently. They arrived via international postage in super fast time, supplying an exceptional product at a silly price. I will deal with them again in total confidence!

FYI,

The smaller Strokers were never as well regarded as the largest ones. I'm not talking about output either. I'm talking about the sound. This is why the larger 15 and especially 18 are far more sought after today, based upon this reputation.

And yes that example is very expensive. I'd far rather have a CDT QES personally


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't belive I miss this thread.

I remember when I was younger and everyone that knew what a Stroker was, knew what SQ and SPL was. Although most people thought of them as SPL (including myself) I now found out they are SQ subs and the best I have used (the 12W6V2 would be my second choice, ofcourse not spending 1K on a single sub). 

I hook mine with some LP's and sound amazing, deep bass and loud. I also had the chance to actually own the new Stroker first, and that sub is just BS compared to the OG Stroker. Now the Stroker Pro thats a different story, that one has the same technology as the OG one, but MORE MASSIVE BASS. I almost bought two Pros on ebay for under 500.00 and they sold to some lucky ******* for 450.00 FREE SHIPPING, I was so pissed because I missed the auction by a few minutes.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

So does anybody know what a "musical" enclosure for an OG Stroker would be?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

I ran the OG 18D2 in a 3.5cf box tuned to 33Hz, never has anything made me grin like that. Recommended enclosure was 7cf, but still peaky as Everest at tuning freq.

It was fitted in one of these(top spec GTi6 model):

Peugeot 306 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and took up near all my boot. 2-3" of travel on my steering wheel, running off a Directed 1100d.

I wasn't into SQ at the time, so just used to hammer the sh!t out of it. Massive Attack ruled on it, Angel in particular, the heart-beat-esque bass line used to punch the air out of your lungs. Would set off car alarms 30m up the road and screw up Cathode Ray CCTV monitors 30ft away. 

Probably my all time favourite sub

The bad news-the f!cking ex made me sell it, biatch!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to know how to tune one 15", or maybe two 15", and if it's possible to turn it into a low end monster for an SQ install that likes to crank up the bass at times. 

WinISD shows some crazy curves when I try to model this driver up. Never seen one drop down at 90hz, then spike up around 38hz before falling again.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

^ 18D2 did the same, like a ski-jump!


----------



## jacampb2 (Dec 3, 2010)

I too believe the OS strokers are probably the absolutely best sounding vented sub I have ever hear. They are actually probably the best sounding sub I have ever heard. I have 4 old school 12D2's I bought BNIB and have been holding on to for a special project. A few years ago I put three of them in my Jetta, enclosure tuned to 32Hz (IIRC) I only ran them for a few months, but they are absolutely phenomenal. I think the key to getting good SQ from them is to tune the enclosure low. If you use CV's recommended tuning, the enclosure will be more of a one note SPL wonder. 

Later,
Jason


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

It's been a while but I've heard these sound quite good properly installed. IIRC CV originally designed these as a Pro Audio driver and they sounded great but when they marketed them for the car they portrayed them mainly as SPL drivers so that's how they were used and installed so it was rare to find them with SQ in a vehicle (wrong enclosure's).


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah I had four 15's and sold two last month. Also when I talked to Jeri McCord he told me that the Stroker 18's were never good. He did make a good point on how Cerwin had problems with the 18's due to the cone flexing too much. Makes sense.

He said the 15 was the best of them all. I have four 12's two in a seal enclosure and two in a ported. Seal is way more musical, tight deep clean bass. Ported is just a little louder, but it does change the sound. A 15 sealed in a 3.5 or 4 enclosure would be amazing, remember to use the "golden ration" when building the enclosure and if possible adding 45 degree corners inside instead of the traditional 90 degree corners.

PS: If I remember right Jeri also told me he was the first to use a Stroker in a vehicle and how Cerwin told him to keep it out of view ( I guess they were trying it out for car audio). It was in his Pinto. But Strokers are for SQ and SPL, thats the true beauty of it, they perform excellent as a SQ or SPL subwoofer.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I didn't know you could use them sealed...


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

chithead said:


> I didn't know you could use them sealed...


If you've read anything on T/S parameter's you'll quickly see that they'll hardly work in sealed enclosures; way too much damping. Now in a low-tuned ported box for SQ is a different story.

I believe I've found a great alternative to ported/bandpass boxes for these OS Strokers: Front loaded horns & Tapped horns. 

I've got a nice little collection that's about to get bigger: 





















Ricky, YGPM


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Man I could only imagine all those subs in an install. They also dont require much power to pound and sound good, but can handle a lot.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting... ya'll are making me rethink whether or not to use those Strokers.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

How do the Stroker's do in a 4th order or 6th order bandpass? I am interested in trying a bandpass or possibly IB with a pair of 12's that I might be acquiring here in the future. The t-line and tapped horn suggestions also peak my interest.

If anyone is interested, I have some enclosure drawings that someone at Cerwin Vega did for me close to 15 years ago. They are for the 18" version. Both designs call for triangluar ports in each corner of the enclosure and also call for "13 lamination finnish birch." I have designs for 28hz, 32hz, and 35hz tuning. These designs are very dear to me LOL.

I also have a brochure on the CV Stroker from 1995...I laminated it back then because I didn't want it to get ruined. When I was 15/16, the CV Stroker was my dream sub. My dad drove me to a shop in Milwaukee back then to hear them, but never had the opportunity to purchase one. I had always wanted to do 1x18" in my S-10 Ext. Cab but ended up doing 3x10" MTX Blue Thunders (sold), then 2x15" IDQ's (stolen), then 1x12" Kicker L7 (sold with the vehicle).


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Ehh might as well post some crappy cell phone pics...


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

All of that is John Fairchild design work (RIP John) 
Here is that box built in my Blazer


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> All of that is John Fairchild design work (RIP John)
> Here is that box built in my Blazer


Wow. Sad to hear that man has since passed.

You are the first person that I've seen implement that design. Do you still have that setup? How does/did it perform?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone have the prints for a 15? Or could I scale it (I doubt it).

I had the pleasure to meet Jeri (helped designed the Stroker) and designed Linear Power amps. In his own words he said Cerwin had problems with the 18" due to cone-flexing too much. He said the 15" was the best of them all. Also told me a story about how he was the first one to have had a Stroker in a vehicle and how he had to hid it from view because Cerwin was doing some research with Strokers and vehicles on the D-Low.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

toss them in OB and I'm sure you would be happy ..

And I need to find a re-cone kit for my 18 one day..


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Wow. Sad to hear that man has since passed.
> 
> You are the first person that I've seen implement that design. Do you still have that setup? How does/did it perform?


That was from '98-'99. I hit a 149.8dB in dB Drag racing with a Soundstream Rubicon 1000. It was VERY loud and moved lots of air.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Does anyone have the prints for a 15? Or could I scale it (I doubt it).
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet Jeri (helped designed the Stroker) and designed Linear Power amps. In his own words he said Cerwin had problems with the 18" due to cone-flexing too much. He said the 15" was the best of them all. Also told me a story about how he was the first one to have had a Stroker in a vehicle and how he had to hid it from view because Cerwin was doing some research with Strokers and vehicles on the D-Low.


the standard manual i should have knocking around, will have a look!


----------



## jacampb2 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here you go. I scanned and uploaded it to my host when I bought my four a few years ago.

Clicky for Stroker Manual

Later,
Jason


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I was reffering to the John Fairchild enclosure design for the 18" for a 15".


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Bump it back from the dead. Just acquired a 12", and 18" Stroker. Good info here for other OG Stroker owners.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Found these plans for a Stroker 18D if anyone is interested


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

chithead said:


> Bump it back from the dead. Just acquired a 12", and 18" Stroker. Good info here for other OG Stroker owners.


nice. I'm about to acquire my 20th (yes TWENTIETH) stroker soon. 

btw, the extremely low Qts and medium Fs of the strokers makes them perfect candidates for tapped horns.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Oscar said:


> nice. I'm about to acquire my 20th (yes TWENTIETH) stroker soon.
> 
> btw, the extremely low Qts and medium Fs of the strokers makes them perfect candidates for tapped horns.


Don't forget who made 5 (or was it six) possible......


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have step by step pictures on how to re-cone them on my Facebook page from where I reconed 4 of the 18s a few years back.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Thehatedguy just does not show up for me on facebook


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Jason Winslow


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm old


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That's a smaller coil than I expected.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had actually weighed them all...I don't remember if I wrote the measurements on each coil/spider or not.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That was you? I read through a thread the other day on a Thunderbird/Cougar forum reconing the 18" and 12" - had all the weights of the recone kits and lots of detailed pictures regarding each size subwoofer.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That wasn't me, just did the quad of 18s I had...unless someone borrowed my pictures of the 18s. It was me if you saw Cardas solder and Woodshop/Klingspor CA clue.

But I did weigh everything when I did those (coils/spiders and cones/surrounds) to try to match everything up as best I could...doubt it mattered looking back on it.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

chithead said:


> That was you? I read through a thread the other day on a Thunderbird/Cougar forum reconing the 18" and 12" - had all the weights of the recone kits and lots of detailed pictures regarding each size subwoofer.


that was me. I did all three sizes.



thehatedguy said:


> I have step by step pictures on how to re-cone them on my Facebook page from where I reconed 4 of the 18s a few years back.



I pretty much did the same thing. Except I dont do the whole facebook thing lol.



TrickyRicky said:


> Don't forget who made 5 (or was it six) possible......


I think it was 8, lol.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oscar said:


> that was me. I did all three sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ha! VERY nice thread.


----------

